# Smart Cover en cuir et votre nez...



## Dehy (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

aujourd'hui, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une smart cover en cuir couleur beige.

*Snif snif* "Hmmmm la bonne odeur de cuir !" :rateau:







OH

MON

DIEU...

 

J'avais pas vu les défaut en magasin ! :hein:

Et ben non, mesdames et messieurs. Il semblerait que le cuir des smartcover n'aime pas le sebum de mon nez (et pourtant, je ne suis pas un ado boutonneux...) 

Vous connaissez des produits qui nettoient le cuir correctement ?


----------



## DrFatalis (2 Juillet 2011)

Pour nettoyer le cuir, il existe des produits à trouver en centre auto pour l'entretien des sièges en cuir, genre belgom, ou GS27. Pour un usage aussi "limité", je crois qu'un paquet de lingettes "cuir"pour entretien de sellerie suffira!


----------



## karanda (3 Juillet 2011)

Il y a aussi le lait hydratant pour bébé qui fonctionne bien


----------

